# A Re-Introduction...



## MaraschinoMusic (Nov 16, 2011)

G'day fellow VI-ers,

The artist previously known as Musictronics shall henceforth be known as cymbal...
No, only kidding...

My new studio is completed, and named Maraschino Music, and I have therefore adopted the moniker "MaraschinoMusic". Same cantankerous opinions and acerbic wit though... :D 

Hopefully I can ascend from my lurkers position, held for the last year or so, and contribute something to this community.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 16, 2011)

A sincere re-welcome to VI David. Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------

